# Brushes for Caliper cleaning



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Question for the knowledgeable folk of DW. What are people using brush wise for cleaning their brake calipers? I have been using a combination of an ez style brush, the small wheel whoolie and a detailing brush but find it extremely time consuming trying to shift all the dirt/brake dust using these and find the spokes get it the way and make manipulating the brushes to get to all areas of the caliper difficult.

Does anyone have any advice on this or any must have tools for cleaning calipers?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I just use a detailing brush


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Andyblue said:


> I just use a detailing brush


Unfortunately the detailing brush just doesn't allow me to reach all the areas I want to. It isn't aggressive enough bristle wise either to remove the dirt without considerable time and effort.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I still use my cheap toilet brush.. :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Have a look at the valet pro brushes mate, haven’t had any issues using these for the callipers, but my alloys are fairly open and allow reasonable access.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

If it's your own car, remove the wheel - much easier. If it's others' cars, move the car forwards and backwards as required to move the spokes to allow you access. Or jack it up and it allows you to move the wheel more easily to get those pesky areas.

I find I have to move the car anyway to ensure I've cleaned the alloy faces.


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

You never said if it's your own car but if it is, clean them thoroughly once with the wheels off, ceramic coat them and you'll never have to scrub them again.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

It is my own car lads. Yellow calipers are tough to keep clean. Taking the wheels ogf isn't really an option as my drives on a slope, tried it before and it kept lurching forward. Add to that abarths are difficult to jack up in the first place and it's a recipe for disaster 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Have you thought about adding something like, Dodo Juice Captain Crevice Wheel Mitt. Only cost £6.95 on ebay.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I find my ez brush does a good job on the calipers, while washing the wheels I spray the calipers with apc then use the ez brush on them

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Professi...=item286b3fed69:g:UxcAAOSwrGlbyqsy:rk:10:pf:0

Didt pay that for it mind, but stiff enough for calipers and long to reach in


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks for both of the suggestions guys. Will have a look at both


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Thread revival. Anyone use these ?

https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/col...etail-brush-set-30mm-50mm-soft-brushes-556452

I have big calipers like the op's and some parts are a bit tough to get to with small wheel woolie and a wheel mitt, The EZ I fear will scratch it. Would these do the job? anyone use them for this purpose?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Teapot spout brush - but they're a bit harsh
I normally use a detailing factory brush for everything that I can see, then a few last goes with the teapot spout brush - but leave it softening up in some warm water first.

https://www.lakeland.co.uk/21626/4-Lakeland-Home-Mini-Spout-Cleaning-Brushes


----------



## Leezo (Nov 20, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I still use my cheap toilet brush.. :thumb:


+1 for that. 
80p from ikea, soft bristles.

Happy days.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

nicks16v said:


> Thread revival. Anyone use these ?
> 
> https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/col...etail-brush-set-30mm-50mm-soft-brushes-556452
> 
> ...


I've seen that Guru dude on YouTube using those on the calipers etc. Considering buying a set myself to be honest.

Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Boothy said:


> I've seen that Guru dude on YouTube using those on the calipers etc. Considering buying a set myself to be honest.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H930 using Tapatalk


Boothy,
Did you buy these? Also saw that Guru guy using them and it piqued my interest. He'd removed the lower rubber hatch trim on his Volvo (S40?) and used it to clean inside the gap where the trim went.


----------

